# Help with Briggs Engine on My Ariens Snowblower



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

I just bought a brand new Ariens Deluxe Platinum 24" 2 stage snow blower in October. This blower has a 250 cc Briggs and Stratton Snow Series engine on it. I was driving the unit around my driveway today and we're supposed to get snow this week. So, I decided to give the unit a test drive. The unit started up fine but when I went to shut it down, I heard a big popping noise, like a gun went off and then a flame came right out of the exhaust pipe. The unit then shut down. Then, I tried to start it up again but it wouldn't start until I moved the choke to the open position and primed it. Once again I shut it down and again the same backfiring noise happened. Does anyone know what could be going on?

The machine has had its first oil change. It has removed no snow since we haven't had any. I did put in some fuel stabilizer into the gas tank per my dealer's instructions. Could the fuel stabilizer be causing the backfiring to occur?


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Its most likely a flame-out thats being caused by delayed combustion,,,,can be running too rich,,,or im not sure about different brands of stabilizers,,,but maybe if it was in the wrong concentration it might causes this. Had an old roper mower, that backfired every single time it shut offf,but ran like atop,,couldnt figure out what was wrong.


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a new John Deere 1130 with the Briggs & Stratton engine. I haven't experienced anything like that but I've only syarted mine a couple of times since early November. If it were mine I'ld just hold off on doing anything, we'll get some snow sooner or later and then work it and see how it runs. I think you'll see an improvement after some use. Generally speaking it's not good to start an engine and run it for a couple of minutes and shut it off.


----------



## briggsguy17 (Nov 20, 2009)

As you can see from my username I know a thing or two about Briggs engines. I have been a Briggs Master Tech for about 9 yrs. What your engine is doing is probably normal. The newer engines are set very lean to meet emission requirements, as such they run very hot. When you shut your machine off and the motor is coasting to a stop there is still raw fuel being sucked into the combustion chamber and sent out the muffler. The muffler gets hot enough to ignite the fuel, and when the fuel ignites HOLY S*%&!!!! This is perfectly normal for most newer engines and will diminish as they get broke in. If you have looked at any newer riding mowers you will notice an electrical solenoid on the bottom of the carb. This is called an Anti-Afterfire solenoid and it is to prevent the condition you describe. 
Try idling the machine down, if it can be idled down, for about 30 secs. and then shut it down. That should let the muffler cool enough so that the fuel does not ignite. Also, remember that snow engines are designed to be run in cold weather, if run in warm weather they will run much hotter than a non-snow engine. :waving:


----------



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

briggsguy17;892169 said:


> As you can see from my username I know a thing or two about Briggs engines. I have been a Briggs Master Tech for about 9 yrs. What your engine is doing is probably normal. The newer engines are set very lean to meet emission requirements, as such they run very hot. When you shut your machine off and the motor is coasting to a stop there is still raw fuel being sucked into the combustion chamber and sent out the muffler. The muffler gets hot enough to ignite the fuel, and when the fuel ignites HOLY S*%&!!!! This is perfectly normal for most newer engines and will diminish as they get broke in. If you have looked at any newer riding mowers you will notice an electrical solenoid on the bottom of the carb. This is called an Anti-Afterfire solenoid and it is to prevent the condition you describe.
> Try idling the machine down, if it can be idled down, for about 30 secs. and then shut it down. That should let the muffler cool enough so that the fuel does not ignite. Also, remember that snow engines are designed to be run in cold weather, if run in warm weather they will run much hotter than a non-snow engine. :waving:


Thanks for the very valuable information. Would the use of fuel stabilizer contribute to the problem too? Also, why would a hot engine not want to start up again unless I set the choke to open, push the primer and then start it? This is what mine has been doing.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

ahhh too lean i guess,,,,i figured if it was too rich it was allowing an excess of unbrned fuel to collect in the muffler.


----------



## briggsguy17 (Nov 20, 2009)

joed;892298 said:


> Also, why would a hot engine not want to start up again unless I set the choke to open, push the primer and then start it? This is what mine has been doing.


Same reason. These engines are set very very lean. The fuel stabilizer should make no difference. Be cautious if using Stabil though as you can over treat. Also make sure that you are using fresh from the pump fuel. I always add the Stabil to the gas can before I fill it up. I use the stuff year round because of the cleaning benefits you get from it. After you get a good snow and have some time to use your machine under load you will see these "problems" go away.


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

my new jd 1130se w/ a briggs snow series max also pops when you shut down suddenly. works better when you shut down slowly on the throttle. i think your right john,engine not made to run minuite or two then shut down mine actually quite while running after only a minuite or so .gotta fiddle with the choke position


----------

